

Ask HN: As a developer, how much paperwork do you do? - quaffapint

In my new team, the developers are having to take on a lot of paperwork. By that I don&#x27;t mean development related notes or documentation. I mean all the Fortune 500 red tape, from funding requests to putting in change requests, each filled with its horde of three letter acronyms. Also spending time even understanding what you&#x27;re supposed to be filling out and how to do it, to tracking down product managers to get their paperwork pieces, etc.<p>It seems a lot of time spent on doing non-development related work. Wondering, especially for those in the enterprise setting, as a regular developer if you&#x27;re seeing the same or not?
======
monroepe
Wow that sounds awful. I don't think I could handle that to be honest. I don't
do any paperwork at my work. But I am still fairly junior here. But our
managers would handle all that paperwork either way.

------
kttmrt
The most I do is filling out my timesheet on a weekly basis, and help desk
service requests for myself as necessary.

------
rsuelzer
It sounds like nothing gets done there.

~~~
quaffapint
There is a lot of delay in getting projects out the door as people are pulled
away to do paperwork for this part of the project or some other project.

